# Whats the Best Pen Lathe



## gunlocators

Lets say in 2 catagories
Sub $1000.00
and
Sub $500.00

I know there will be major differences in that price but depending on what current hobby i have now I am willing to give up will decide which route i would need to take...


----------



## firewhatfire

I use a Rikon Mini with the variable speed.  I picked ip up at woodcraft for $300.  Of course  I dont have the desire to turn bowls and such so it suits me just fine.  

Phil


----------



## philipff

One that goes reeeeellly fast and works when you throw the switch!


----------



## clapiana

delta 46 455 or the vs 46 460 will spin bowls up to 12 and anything smaller it's a true midi


----------



## OldGrumpy

If you are going to only make pens you can go inexpensive. I bought a Carba Tec and it works well for pen making. At some point I will probably upgrade to a Delta or Jet mini lathe.


----------



## PenMan1

I have owned and still own several mini/midi lathes. Had the Delta 46-460 been available when I started making pens, I could have saved quite a bit on money.

The difference between the Delta and the next closest competitor is night and day. The Delta can be had from Amazon for a total amount of $549 ($599, free shipping,$50 cash rebate).

IMHO, the next closest competitor is the Jet 1014VSI at $449 plus$70 shipping. In reality, the Delta has twice as much motor, forward and reverse and 12.5" swing. The current cost (shipping to my zip code) is $30 more for the Delta.

After owning a Delta, Jet, "General -Grizzly, HF,Etc" and others, I think the Delta is a "Best Buy".


----------



## PenMan1

If budget is more of a consideration than quality, sometimes Woodcraft will offer the Ricon for $199 and free shipping. IMHO, not nearly the quality of the Jet or Delta, but does use standard 1x8 headscrew and MT2 accessories. Normally, these two items are not found on the lessor lathes and buying accessories for them are limited and sometimes more expensive.


----------



## clapiana

PenMan1 said:
			
		

> standard 1x8 headscrew and MT2 accessories.



Very good point go with something regardless of what you purchase that supports M2 accessories


----------



## el_d

Delta 46-460.


----------



## Jim Burr

I'm a huge Jet fan...1014VS and 1642EVS are in my shop...the 1642 is not suitable for pens...the headstock really gets in the way. I turn on a Delta now and then and it just seems more cheaply made. The Jet is 95% steel where the Delta has a lot of plastic. Reverse is important, but IMHO, not for pens...if you can't get a good finish in one direction, chances are you can't do it in two! Bowls on the other hand really benefit from reverse for sanding. Try to hit a turning club in your area, or better yet, turners near you that have both. I also do platters, bowls, HF's, pepper mills...the whole shooting match on my little Jet. Good luck and see if you can try both!


----------



## Smitty37

*Fit your use....*

I turn pens only - I have a lathe that suits that objective.  If I ever get in to turning other things, I'll probably want a different lathe.

My point is that unless money in no object, look at what you intend to do with it and get a lathe that suits the purpose.  You might also consider yourself and things like how perfect you want your end product to be.  

I have pens turned by about 35 or so different turners from the IAP and I can tell you this - you have to look hard to find much difference in the actual turning. There are differences but it takes a real discerning observer to see them and most of us are not turning for that kind of observer and probably never will.


----------



## nsfr1206

I sure like my Delta 46-460.


----------



## Brian Davis

I am a jet fan too,I have the jet 12/20vs it dose any thing I want it to do.
I make pens,bottle stoppers,bowls,boxes and any thing I can think of.
Get VS if you can.I know it cost more but it will save you alot of time.


----------



## keithlong

If you want to just turn pens, PSI has a pckage deal, you get a 10 inch turncrafter pro lathe, and a everything you need to mak a few pens and pencils, except the 60 degree live center. It does have a 1x8 spindle thread and a #MT. When I bought mine, it was 249.00. I still have this lathe, I take it to meetings with me. I do have the Delta 46-460 and I love it. I got it because of the extra HP and the variable speed. I turn bowls and wanted these features. I used the turncrafter Pro almost everyday, and it has done everything it is supposed to.


----------



## ericd

Any well made, accurate lathe will work--new, used, doesn't matter.  Motor power is relevant for turning larger items--not pens.  If you get a good lathe, you will be able to sell it for near what you paid.

I was going to buy the Harbor Freight cheapo lathe for $199, until I got to see it in the store.  After some more research, it came down to the Jet 1220 and the Delta 46-460.  The Jet was about $150 less, so I bought it.  I am very happy with it.


----------



## JD Combs Sr

The Delta 46-460 is probably your best bet.  As someone noted earlier it is head and shoulders above it's closest competitor.  That being said however, I really like my Griz G0658 midi.  It sets right beside my Jet 1642 and I use them both about equal and I turn pens on both of them and have turned bowls on the Griz before I got the Jet.


----------



## toyotaman

Delta 46-460 would be the best in my book. Plenty of power with a 1hp motor and reverse. You cannot beat it for the price.


----------



## wiset1

The basic answer to this is...look for a variable speed lathe that works best for your budget.  Jet and Delta may be your higher end ones with a great reputation and quality material in the gears and foundation.  You can easily turn pens with the cheaper ones, but you may be looking at issues later.  If you can afford a Jet or a Delta then run with it.  If I knew then what I know now I would have picked up a Jet.  Then again...I could have purchased a Metal lathe back then and turned all my wood and acrylic...AND metal.  Now I have two on my bench.

Think long and hard about what you want to make for both now and in the not so distant future.  Save and buy the best your budget will allow for keeping in mind the tools and materials.

Best wishes


----------



## IPD_Mr

I don't think you could go wrong with a Jet 1220VS in the upper range.  Right at the edge of the lower range would be the Jet 1014VS.  I think it is a little over $500.  The extra 6 inches of bed length can come in handy for some projects.  Also think about what accessories you would be using.  If you drill on the lathe then you have a Jacobs chuck which will have a drill bit in it.  Some of the bits can be long like for drilling a Zen.  You add the length of those together and then the chuck that is holding the blank and you can get pretty close to the end of your bed with a 14 inch lathe.


----------



## studioso

I started off with a rockler excelsior, it served me well untill I got the delta. The excelsior, when on sale is 199. The delta, on sale, 549. Totally worth the more than double price!  

I don't regret buying the rockler: I wasn't sure how good I'd be T penturning, and didn't want to invest upfront. But if you know you want to turn pens, save up for the delta!


----------



## ALA

I recently bought the Delta 46-460 from Amazon. I chose this because of the variable speed and reverse. I alo thought I might want to turn some(smaller) bowls later. I like the Delta but don't know much about the others.


----------



## gunlocators

plan to turn pens exclusive and not bowls maybe some wine stoppers


----------



## gunlocators

is psi the only one that sells lathe kits


----------



## Davej_07

Watch Craigslist in your area for people selling. I bought my Delta la200(older model, but in pristine condition) with Sorby tools, Nova chuck, the bed extension, and a box full of other goodies for 200.00.  Apart from the variable speed it's all I'll ever need for pen turning.

Dave


----------



## ren-lathe

gunlocators said:


> plan to turn pens exclusive and not bowls maybe some wine stoppers



I hate to say this but The best laid plans etc." I suspect if you were to take a survey you will find that a good many folks on this forum figured the same but are now turning other things as well. So look for something that gives you some options. Buy the best you can afford, it is true you get what you pay for. I would look into a midi rather than a mini. Delta & Jet make nice lathes. Unfortunately the only lathe I am aware of that is made in the USA is a full size. Good luck


----------



## WillieD

Teknatool is now selling their Comet II midi in the US. It's below $500 and there are many attachments available (grinder, belt sander, disk sander) that make it look like a good way to start.

I use a full size Nova and love it.

NOVA Woodturning Lathes


----------



## gbpens

Always buy more than you think you need today. Even if you do not move on to other turning projects the additional features and capabilities will come in handy later. Several years ago I upgraded from from a PSI lathe to a Jet and would never go back. Does anyone seriously believe that the tooling they currently have in their shop is what they thought was necessary when they first started turning?! Put your resourses into quality tools. They will more than pay for themselves over the years.


----------



## Knucklefish

*Jet man*

I have had two, both Jet. My first was a 1014 and I sold it to get a 1220VS (lets me do bigger bowls). Both are great. I bought them on Amazon, got a great price and free shipping. The 1014 I had for about 1.5 years and never had any issue. The 1220VS I have had about 6 months and no problems, at least so far.


----------



## butchf18a

oh goody, another completely, overly subjective, non-quantifiable query


----------

